# зал / гостиная / большая комната



## rusita preciosa

Слово "зал" (или "зала",точно не помню) в значении "гостиная / большая комната" я слышала только однажды от однокурсницы, выросшей в Сибири. Тогда мне показалось смешным использование такого помпезного слова по отношению к 15-метровой комнате в Хрущевке. 

В моей семье (Москва) мы просто говорили "большая комната".

А как говорят там где Вы живете?


----------



## morzh

rusita preciosa said:


> Слово "зал" (или "зала",точно не помню) в значении "гостиная / большая комната" я слышала только однажды от однокурсницы, выросшей в Сибири. Тогда мне показалось смешным использование такого помпезного слова по отношению к 15-метровой комнате в Хрущевке.
> 
> В моей семье (Москва) мы просто говорили "большая комната".
> 
> А как говорят там где Вы живете?




Я вообще слово "зала" считал устаревшим, ибо встречал его исключительно в литературе, да и то лишь только в дореволюционной, и никогда не слыхивал от других, даже от тех, кто "из раньшего" времени.

"Зал" - так называли помещения общественного пользования. Спортзал, актовый зал, зал регистраций.

Я никогда не слышал слова "зал" в применении к жилым помещениям в СССР/России, какого бы размера они ни были.

Мы называли большую комнату (ха-ха, большая, 12кв.м.) "гостинной".

Здесь я так называю "ливинг румы", когда говорю по-русски.

--


Ах да. Жил я (в СССР) много где, благодаря папе-военному. Поэтому у меня даже определенный региональный диалект в речи не сложился.


----------



## Andrey05

Я встречал такое употребление, хоть и не так часто (Екатеринбург).


----------



## rushalaim

Полагаю что слово "зал" - советское наследие. Прожив какое-то время в комуналках, человек получил хрущёвку, и назвал самую большую комнату "зал".
Всерьёз употреблять слово "зал" применительно к комнате в панельном доме будет только люмпен.


----------



## morzh

А давайте, мы обойдемся без определений в адреса людей, употребляющих обычные слова (а не социо-диалекты) отличным от нас образом.

А то ведь я тоже могу сказать, что только люмпен будет всерьез утверждать, что "победю" - правомочное употребление слова "победить" в первом лице ед. числе будущем времени.

Но я ведь этого не делаю, правда?


----------



## rusita preciosa

rushalaim, давайте избегать таких оценок. Я не хочу что бы этот форум превратился в перепалку.


----------



## Natalisha

morzh said:


> Я никогда не слышал слова "зал" в применении к жилым помещениям в СССР/России, какого бы размера они ни были.



А я вот слышала довольно часто и на Украине, и в Беларуси. С чем бы это могло быть связано?
Кстати, соглашусь с Andrey05, мои родственники, которые живут в Екатеринбурге, именно так и называют большую комнату.


----------



## cbrinrete

Живу периодически в Москве, Питере и Киеве. Слово «зал» - именно в том значении, о котором Вы говорите, я слышу и слышал довольно часто. Ничего смешного в том, что так называют комнату в 15 метров - нет. Так как этимологический словарь русского языка дает следующие определения вышеупомянутого слова:

  1) Большое помещение, предназначенное для многолюдных собраний или занятий чем-л. 
(прилагательное «большой» довольно субъективно в данном случае,так как каждый понимает его по своему…)
  2) Просторная парадная комната в частном доме, предназначенная для приема гостей.
  3) Парадная комната для приёма гостей.

  Слово «зала» означает то же, что и «зал». Отличие лишь в том, что это слово устарело и постепенно выходит из употребления. Тем не менее, его довольно часто можно услышать от пожилых людей (и не только), как в России, так и в Украине (как правило, это относится к провинции).

Вместо слова "зал" обычно используют слово "гостиная" или "большая комната".

Поддерживаю также мнение rushalaim.


----------



## estreets

Мы в городе Горьком (теперь Нижний Новгород), когда переехали из общежития в трехкомнатную квартиру, стали называть большую комнату "залом". Для нас это было нормально и нисколько не удивительно. Причем днем эта комната служила залом, а ночью там, как правило, кто-нибудь из членов семьи спал. Так что у нас язык не поворачивался называть ее "гостиной".


----------



## Andrey05

Действительно, не вижу в таком употреблении "зала" ничего особенного: "большой" - понятие относительное. В конце концов, зал - обычно самая большая комната в квартире. 

Хоть "гостиная" и более популярна, "зал" всегда оставался в словаре и все также используется в речи.


----------



## Negina

Видимо, я люмпен  Мы всегда называли "зал" "залом". У нас в Магнитогорске, по-моему, так и говорят только)) А вот "гостиная" как раз-таки для нас звучит помпезно


----------



## cyanista

Natalisha said:


> А я вот слышала довольно часто и на Украине, и в Беларуси. С чем бы это могло быть связано?





Negina said:


> Видимо, я люмпен  Мы всегда называли "зал" "залом". <...> А вот "гостиная" как раз-таки для нас звучит помпезно


Присоединяюсь к предыдущим ораторам.  Похоже на региональные различия (см. native languages выше).

Гостиная в моем устном словаре вообще не присутствует и ассоциируется то ли с формальностью, то ли с пафосностью, то ли со старомодностью в духе "пройдемте же в гостиную, милочка, негоже в передней стоять". (Может, про переднюю отдельную ветку открыть?)


----------



## dec-sev

cyanista said:


> Похоже на региональные различия...


Похоже, что для некоторых ещё и социальные :d
По сути вопроса: у нас в семье эту комнату тоже называют залом.


----------



## cyanista

dec-sev said:


> Похоже, что для некоторых ещё и социальные :d


Я решила, что это дальнейших комментариев не заслуживает.


----------



## morzh

dec-sev said:


> Похоже, что для некоторых ещё и социальные :d
> По сути вопроса: у нас в семье эту комнату тоже называют залом.




I think, it is a mix of the two. But I also think, the regional component is stronger. Where I used to live, (Kuban and No. Caucasus), for locals (cossaks in Kuban and local caucasian ethnicities) the word "зал" for a place in a house (most people lived in private houses) just was not part of the tradition of calling the rooms.

In some other places, I guess, it was.

"Большая комната" - was pretty popular.


----------



## rusita preciosa

cyanista said:


> (Может, про переднюю отдельную ветку открыть?)


Опрос - "что по-вашему помпезнее: зал или гостиная?"


----------



## morzh

Передняя-то, вроде бы, прихожая. На гостиную, а особенно на зал, как-то не тянет 
А так-то, конечно, тоже хороший "топик" - кто как прихожую обзывает.


----------



## cyanista

Ну что ж, голосуем, господа.  Пока не раздались голоса протеста: на научность наш опрос не претендует и рекомендации из себя не представляет, хотя бы из-за местных вариаций!


----------



## Valvs

Я проголосовал за "большая комната", хотя при этом я думал в основном о современных квартирах, где много людей и мало комнат, и в каждой комнате кто-то ночью спит .  В доме, где для всех хватает спален, а гостиная используется именно как гостиная, я бы, не задумываясь, так её и назвал.

Слово "зал" я сам в обсуждаемом смысле не использую, но я знаю многих (включая кое-кого из моих друзей детства), кто называет гостиную залом. Поскольку такое употребление знакомо мне с детства, оно у меня особого отторжения не вызывает. Ну, региональное слово, ну и что? Я в детстве жил в городе, которому и двадцати лет не было со дня основания. Он был населён приезжими со всех концов СССР, и многие сохранили особенности своей местной речи. Так что регионализмами там трудно было кого-нибудь удивить.


----------



## morzh

Actually, I think, if it is possible, this sort of poll may use checkboxes i/o radiobuttons.
The reason for me is, I personally use both "гостиная" and "большая комната", but have to choose one. And I wanted to vote for "большая комната", but then I felt bad about "гостиная", so my linguistic compassion took the better of me.


----------



## Natalisha

morzh said:


> Actually, I think, if it is possible, this sort of poll may use checkboxes i/o radiobuttons.
> The reason for me is, I personally use both "гостиная" and "большая комната", but have to choose one.


I have the same problem  but I have to choose between "большая комната" and "зал", so I should think for a while...


----------



## cyanista

Ваши комментарии в самой дискуссии важнее голосования! Причем ведется она в общем-то на русском.


----------



## Andrey05

natalisha said:


> i have the same problem  but i have to choose between "большая комната" and "зал", so i should think for a while... :d




Присоединяюсь. Бесполезно выбирать единственный вариант ответа, если верны сразу несколько. Может, перефразируем?


----------



## cyanista

Как насчет "комнаты в вашем доме"?


----------



## Natalisha

rusita preciosa said:


> Опрос - "что по-вашему помпезнее: зал или гостиная?" :d


Мой ответ был бы однозначен: гостиная. Но, опять же, я правильно понимаю, мы говорим о стандартной квартире? А если речь идет о доме/коттедже, то совсем не трудно представить гостиную.


----------



## Andrey05

cyanista said:


> Как насчет "комнаты в вашем доме"?



Или просто уточнить: 

В вашем доме вы наиболее часто называете "living room": 

- 3 варианта
- несколько из этих вариантов используются одинаково часто
- иначе


----------



## Sobakus

В моей семье называют большой комнатой, потому что гости в ней бывают очень редко, ну а залом назвать комнату, большую часть которой в отсутсвие праздников занимают две стоящие углом диван-кровати, как-то язык не поворачивается


----------



## maraintranslation

rusita preciosa said:


> Слово "зал" (или "зала",точно не помню) в значении "гостиная / большая комната" я слышала только однажды от однокурсницы, выросшей в Сибири. Тогда мне показалось смешным использование такого помпезного слова по отношению к 15-метровой комнате в Хрущевке.
> 
> В моей семье (Москва) мы просто говорили "большая комната".
> 
> А как говорят там где Вы живете?


 
Подтверждаю как белоруска, которая там жила/живёт, что *в Беларуси* "зал" это* зал*,* в  обиходной, разговорной речи *невзирая на количество квадратных метров и в таких типах жилых домов, как : хрущёвка, панельный дом, малосемейка и т.п. а не "большая комната" или "гостиная"...
Скорее два последних термина звучат  надуманно, а "гостиная" вообще как перевод с английского или французского на русский...


----------



## Valvs

maraintranslation said:


> ...а "гостиная" вообще как перевод с английского или французского на русский...



А "зал", конечно, звучит как исконно русское слово


----------



## morzh

maraintranslation said:


> а "гостиная" вообще как перевод с английского или французского на русский...



"Мы обычаев французских знаем слабо" (Туриянский).

Однако, что же до английского - абсолютно "не в кассу".

В русском "Гостиная" - комната для приема гостей, большая комната, салон - то, где устраиваются увеселительные питейно/болтальные сходки.

В английском же, "Guest room" - поросту спальня, которую держат для гостей, a bedroom reserved for guests.


----------



## maraintranslation

Спасибо за замечания, Valvs и morzh Учту))) Попросили сказать как и где это называется, я и рассказала)))


----------



## estreets

Valvs said:


> А "зал", конечно, звучит как исконно русское слово


Конечно! 
За- приставка, л - корень.


----------



## morzh

Да нет же! "Зал" - это прошедшее время глагола "зать". Исконно русского, я думаю - ни в одном языке не нашел. "Зала" - то же, ж.р. 3-е лицо

Гл. Зать

Спряжение:

Настоящее:

Заю/Заем
Заешь/Заете
Зает/Зают

Прошедшее

Зал/Зали
Зал/Зали
Зал/Зала/Зали

Деепричастие - "зая".


----------



## estreets

morzh said:


> Да нет же! "Зал" - это прошедшее время глагола "зать". Исконно русского, я думаю - ни в одном языке не нашел. "Зала" - то же, ж.р. 3-е лицо
> 
> Гл. Зать
> 
> Спряжение:
> 
> Настоящее:
> 
> Заю/Заем
> Заешь/Заете
> Зает/Зают
> 
> Прошедшее
> 
> Зал/Зали
> Зал/Зали
> Зал/Зала/Зали
> 
> Деепричастие - "зая".


Точно ведь! А средний род - зало
Оно там зело зало, вот ведь как...


----------



## Valvs

morzh said:


> Деепричастие - "зая".



Так вот что значит "зая". А я-то думал....


----------



## morzh

estreets said:


> Точно ведь! А средний род - зало
> Оно там зело зало, вот ведь как...




Да, про зало я забыл. А ведь в просторечии именно "зало".



valvs said:


> Так вот что значит "зая". А я-то думал....


  Да я сам, написавши это, только вот понял.

Послать, что ли, в Фасмеровский...а то вот некоторые думают, это от "зайца".


----------



## cbrinrete

morzh said:


> Да нет же! "Зал" - это прошедшее время глагола "зать". Исконно русского, я думаю - ни в одном языке не нашел. "Зала" - то же, ж.р. 3-е лицо
> 
> Гл. Зать
> 
> Спряжение:
> 
> Настоящее:
> 
> Заю/Заем
> Заешь/Заете
> Зает/Зают
> 
> Прошедшее
> 
> Зал/Зали
> Зал/Зали
> Зал/Зала/Зали
> 
> Деепричастие - "зая".




А что означает глагол "зать"?


----------



## estreets

> А что означает глагол "зать"?


О! Это чисто эзотерически постигается...


----------



## morzh

Наводящий ответ: глаголы "зать" и "бать" - часто употребляемы вместе.

Пример:

"Где зал, там и бал".


----------



## rusita preciosa

Вы меня совсем зазали!
Поназали тут, побать негде!


----------



## cbrinrete

Всё с Вами ясно.


----------

